# Even us experienced riders take a fall sometimes...



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice one!!!! At least from the photos, they look like they may not scar badly (((hugs)))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, thanks! I'm expecting maybe a small scar over my eye but the rest look like they will fade away with a bit of time.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't take offense at this, but it looks like a mug shot of some crazy crack lady who got beat up on the street. Now that's a nice image, isnt' it.

I can imagine you are really hurting now and might not want to even try a laugh at my lame joke. Glad you didn't injure your eye, but I can imagine your shoulder hurts worse than the "prettier" parts of your face.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, you look like you got beat up!!! However, under your eye, very nice shade of purple.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Ricci darted through some low hanging branches once. My face looked about the same as yours. It's brutal. =\

Here's to a nice soak in the tub with a glass of wine! Feel better, Jen!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, Tiny! No offense taken at all, I've seen plenty of mug shots that looked very similar. You're right though, even though my face is almost all healed up, the shoulder still hurts pretty bad. Pretty certain I knocked a rib or 2 out of place too but good news is I'll be seeing a chiro soon to get it all fixed up.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Once the injuries heal over, put Mederma on the scars and they will fade. Just be sure to follow the instructions! I had a major surgery a few years ago and Mederma made the scars look like very faint lines. When I tan, they go away completely.

I was going to make a funny comment about how people always say you should be riding like you'd land on your feet if your horse would vanish, but then I saw your pictures. Jeez woman! I'm glad you were able to walk away with just those marks.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Oooh ouch, poor you - I hope you were wearing a hard hat!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I ought to bookmark this thread. The next time my wife asks me why I never fully relax when riding Mia, I'll show her this and tell her I don't want to be the fat male version of "some crazy crack lady who got beat up on the street". 

Mia & I are working on solo trips into the desert. About a week ago, she was strolling along, neck level, ears forward, no sign of tension...and then we landed about 8 feet to one side in a spot with cactus on three sides! I spun her in a right drifting 360 and we ended up back on the trail.

Mia doesn't have a malicious bone in her body. But I DO wish she would learn to tense up a little bit before leaping sideways! I also wish the Olympics would add a jumping contest with a rule that all jumps must be made in a direction perpendicular to the horse's body. I could own a star, and get outrageous sums of money for her babies. Guess until then she'll just be an unwanted mare ridden by a fat guy with bifocals who tries to keep his legs wrapped around her while singing off-key in a desperate but unconvincing attempt to look calm.

Seriously, good luck on the recovery. If in doubt, get more rest. Sometimes the muscle tissue damage is more than you realize. I know you aren't an old fat fart like me, but a little extra rest never hurts. :wink:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OOOH BEAUTY! I haven't had a good shiner like that since I quit slalom racing and quit getting hit in the face with a pole when my timing was off! LOL! Just remember when in public with your BF or hubby, flinch away from him from time to time, just to give folks something to gossip about. 

Hope you're feeling better quickly!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh gosh, ouch! I've heard a few people say that they're too good to fall off and I always shake my head - here's proof that no matter how experienced you are, you can still end up tasting dirt! In fact, I didn't fall off at all in my early days - because all the horses I'd ridden as a beginner were too well behaved to lose a rider. As soon as I started riding hot stuff and greenies though...bruises galore!

If you've got a partner, I bet he's getting dirty looks from the neighbour LOL. I used to be decorated in bruises from Brock and would joke that he was my abusive husband (and that he was pimping me out so he'd keep getting the best hay and the softest bedding :lol.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh ouch! I used to brag that I have never fallen off a horse and then the darn donkey threw me. Technically, I can still say I have never fallen off a horse. LOL


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I could fall off a hobby horse. I think I have, maybe, I just don't remember anymore.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Geez Gal, what a doozy!!! 
From experience, pictures never do the injuries justice, but those look dandy even on my phone! LOL.
I thought you died since you hadn't been on here but from the looks of your wreck you dang near did....tee he
Get well!



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Just remember when in public with your BF or hubby, flinch away from him from time to time, just to give folks something to gossip about.


Bah hahahah! 
I have had this happen a couple of times from a 4wheeler wreck and some horse wrecks. Funny thing is most ASSUME that I got the sh!t thumped out of me from my hubby and wouldn't even ask what happened! LOL!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, alas I have no boyfriend or hubby from whom to flinch.

I hate it that I'm going to have to go to the chiro though. Coming into winter and hay prices are making money tight and I really don't want to spend any on myself but I guess I don't have much choice, my shoulder is actually getting worse :?.

Boo!! Hiss!!! Silly mare to cause me so much grief LOL.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

She sure is purdy....unfortunately purdy doesn't make it feel any better and they ride the same ugly or pretty


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ouch! Have to agree with tiny, those would make some stellar mugshots, wear it with pride  Glad it didn't end up any worse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Chick, I'm jealous of the owners, almost all their horses are purdy....and purdy **** talented too. I'm just happy I get to ride them .


Too bad they are all such bears to train LOL. Once they get past the boogers, they are really nice though.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Oo yes. Youre never too experienced to fall off. 
Im always conscious of that especially since im riding a gelding who also has that magical ability to spook suddenly without tensing or a warning...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

When people see your "mugshot" you just have to haughtely say: You should see the _other _guy!!

I'm glad you weren't seriously hurt! Scraps and cuts can heal. Head damages don't!


----------

